# MONDAY NIGHT ELECTRIC & GAS ONROAD RACING IN MARKHAM, ILLINOIS



## Strypher (Aug 4, 2005)

:wave: 
Hi to all new to the forum.

Me and my cousin are planning to open a track at his work place. But first we need to get a feel as too how many people would be intrested on open practice racing on a monday night its starts from 2pm or 3pm through 10pm or 11pm and the fee is $10.00 to race all day and we have tables inside the shop that you can use but if it gets to crowded I hope that everyone knows how to share the space plus its airconditioned and of course electricity is provided. Most of the money would be going to his work anyways for providing all of the essentials(tables,electric,airconditioning). We are located in Markham,Illinois any onroad racers are welcomed. Like I said its open practice so no transponders are needed plus we dont have the tracking system. So please post any comment or opinions, and it will be taken into consideration. thank you for you time.


----------



## Strypher (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow 
Nobody in the south suburbs want to get together just to do some practice runs or bashing for fun. Like I said any reply of intrest or opinions are welcomed.


----------



## Strypher (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow
I guess noboby is really intrested in this? Well the MOD. and go ahead and close this thread. thanks


----------

